
Elementary OS, perhaps the Linux world’s best hope for the mainstream - jseliger
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/a-tour-of-elementary-os-perhaps-the-linux-worlds-best-hope-for-the-mainstream/
======
dang
A recent large discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18472018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18472018)

Lots of others:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Elementary%20OS%20points%3E30&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Elementary%20OS%20points%3E30&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

------
limeblack
Assuming Linux support[0] for Chrome OS gets out of beta that is basically
already is or will become the best hope for mainstream. This is just based on
usage percent and consumer availability opinion.

[0]:
[https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/9145439?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chromebook/answer/9145439?hl=en)

------
exabrial
Needs a hardware backer, like Asus, about 8 years ago. Looks incredible
though, very beautiful UI.

------
everybodyknows
>There's really no way to change the look and feel of elementary OS

Deal-breaker.

~~~
bussierem
>There's really no way to change the look and feel of Windo-- I mean Mac OS--
I mean Elementary OS

Gosh, yeah -- how could a modern OS possibly hope to compete when you can't
change how it looks?

